# Best kind of brush for daily brushing?



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

When I picked up my golden puppy, I bought two brushes -- an undercoat rake and a feathering tool that looks like a flea brush. My boy is now 18 months, and I was dismayed to read on here that I've been doing it wrong -- the undercoat rake is NOT for every day! I must have misunderstood the instruction on that one.

What is the kind of brush I should be using on my poor boy every day?


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I only use a slicker brush on Daisy I never thought she needed anything else. Also the kong zoom groom is great to use when bathing and some people use it dry as a de-shedding tool.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I use a pin brush for 98% of our brushing needs.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you! I am so mortified that I had this wrong!:bowl:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Slicker brush works best. Gets the loose hair and burrs out without too much damage to the coat.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I use a rake first, then a comb, on two I then use a slicker, on one a pin brush.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought a pin brush and a zoom groom to try on Bailey. At first, he just wanted to eat the brushes, so we had to start from the beginning on brush, treat, etc. That went by quickly, and he seems to love the pin brush. He's also a lot shinier! And softer! 

Thank you to everyone who replied.


----------



## Dave92 (Jul 31, 2015)

goldensrbest--- sounds like quite the routine you have there


----------

